# feeling tired & LOOKING TIRED



## 23115 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, IBS makes me feel tired, but now the circles under my eyes are getting darker. I'm getting too many "you look tired" comments. ANyone else having this trouble? Any remedies?


----------



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

one symptoms of IBS that you feel tired,it's normal,but I guess thinking of IBS is what makes people feel tired.*Get enough sleep,Exercise any sports and stay away from spices*


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

Yah, I totally understand. I get that all the time. People think my mascara ran or sumthin but its jsut those awful black bags under the eyes. I'm a girl so I can sometimes get away with coverup but even then i find i still look tired. I try to get lots of sleep but even when i do get lots of sleep I still get the dark circles. I'm 19 so it's not age or anything so i dunno I've always assumed it's just another one of the stupid things that go along with the ibs and now that you've said that you have that problem too maybe it is jsut from the ibs.


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm always tired but when people tell me I look it I just smile and say "thanks" It usually stops after that







Nobody knows the reason why so if I seem happy about it they can draw their own conclusions







As SKA said being a girl makes it a bit easier, thank God for YSL Touche Eclat! I suppose a guy could get away with a slick of that under the eyes, no one would notice.


----------



## harleyjlm (Nov 23, 2005)

I have dark circles under my eyes and get the same comments. "you look tired" or " oh you have gotten so skinny". I am 28 and it seems most of the comments I get come from elderly people. I feel like saying wow you have gotten really wrinkled and flabby since i last saw you last", but I don't. I usually say " If you worked six days a week in a sweat shop and had to deal with IBS on top of it you would probably look the same way."I do have respect for my elders but some times this ibs #### is enough to put you over the edge a little. I Looked up dark cicles under the eyes on the web and the info I found said that it has alot to do with heredity and blood vessels being close to the surface of the skin. although I don't think mine have always been this bad. I am not too worried though.


----------



## 22800 (May 11, 2006)

Wow you guys are completely reading my mind. I have had ibs for who knows how long, maybe 12 years and i am only 27. I am always pale and have had horrible dark circles under my eyes like all the time. I do feel tired all the time. A few years ago i was really athletic and still had the dark circles my doctor was worried about that but it never went away. I was working out daily for an hour and was maintained at a great weight and felt good. I went back to school and gained 30 lbs within a month and got really bloated and sick, my docs still dont know what the problem is, but i know in fact that its from my ibs, but now i cant seem to keep the weight off no matter what i eat. Except of course wehn i have ibs bouts and cant eat for two days then i lose a few pounds. Its frustrating.


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi, Have any of you with dark circles under the eyes had allergy tests for food and environment? Some allergic people have these dark circles. Just a thought.


----------



## 22800 (May 11, 2006)

Yes, i have had allergies since i was 13. Went for shots and the whole shabang until i was 21. I actually started the black circles when i was 16 and thats when i got sick with endometriosis and had the colon problems. Even though i sleep enough i am always tired and cant get rid of the circles. Its frustrating but i am used to it.


----------

